# hunting clubs



## husker (Sep 16, 2007)

Looking for new hunting clubs for next year. Been out to cedar fork and down to pheasant run south of nephi. We live in sandy any other clubs in utah county or up north around corinne.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

There are a few around Corinne, I could not tell you anything about them. Hatt's Ranch, west of Green River, is a great one; they hatch most of the pheasants for most of the nation. Hicken's out by Myton/Roosevelt is pretty good also.


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

Hickins is great been goin there for years but they are gettin kinda pricey...but very good club....and kinda far.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

There's one below my house in Paradise------ probably pretty pricey, I see heliocopters bringing people in. The guys must not be able to shoot well though because at anyone time I can have 20 to 20 birds in my pasture.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Can I come work my dogs in your pasture?


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

I've been a member and have hunted about twice a month at the 4-Mile Hunt Club in Nephi. Earl Sutherland is a great guy, takes good care of us, and the prices are reasonable. We went there today and gave the dogs a workout and shot some birds...had a great time.

Give Earl a call on 435.691.0684.


----------

